# Full face helmets



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

A combination of events lead me to getting a light full face helmet. I turned 50 last year and feel mortal. And then a guy I know broke his skull from eye socket to mouth on an XC ride when he clipped a tree.

I've been using it for lift access park riding. But I also decided to try it on a regular trail ride just for safety. I had a couple thoughts, pros, and cons...

Pros:

I definitely feel safer in it.
It's more comfortable than I expected.
The full face coverage doesn't interfere with my view angle.

Cons:
It's hotter than hades. I rode on on 88F day and was pretty choked up with heat.
Bugs fly into it and don't seem to escape easily. I suffered constant buzzing inside the helmet.
I can't "snot rocket" in it.

Of these things, the snot rocket issue is probably most limiting...









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

I've been using a Bell Super DH for about 5 years, just bought my 2nd one actually... it's DH rated and it's easy enough to take the chin bar on and off. Unlike some convertible helmets I'm confident it will hold up in a crash as well as any other lighter dh-rated FF helmet. I do also have a Bell Full-9 Carbon for lifts/shuttles when I don't need a light, convertible helmet. 

Part of it is local terrain, here in CO we often have long climbs and long descents, a convertible may not be great for rolling terrain in flatter locations.


----------



## malucky (Mar 7, 2015)

I use an IXS Tigger (MIPS) helmet. It's _*stupid *_light, but also DH rated. iXS Trigger FF | US

I started riding full face after a fall where I smashed my face. I'm pretty (for a grizzled old guy) and want to keep it that way. I'm not a shredder, just someone who used to ride with just cranium protection, and found out firt-hand what that didn't protect.

The only drawback is that as good as it breathes, it's a little hotter than the open face helmets, and It's also harder to eat/drink


----------



## hammersorethumb (Sep 14, 2018)

I recently got the Bell Super DH and I love it. I can take the chin bar on and off without taking the helmet off. with the chin bar on, I have trouble using a water bottle, so I mostly use a bladder type. With the bar on, I also have chipmunk cheeks according to my wife and daughter, to their great delight. I highly recommend it.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Yep. Been full face, full time for the past 4-5 years. I'd say my observations have been about the same as the OP. Although I don't ride in very hot weather so don't notice the extra heat much. Yeah, snot rockets, spitting, and eating with them on are an annoying limitation. Visibility is not restricted, breathing is not restricted. The extra weight can be felt on really long rides but they are pretty darn light now days.

As an aside, the problems I see with convertible helmets are: 1) to make them downhill rated with a sturdy chin bar attachment they typically get heavier and, 2) I never know when I'm going to crash therefore I wouldn't know when to put it on. 3) I'm really never bothered by the chin bar so what would be the point in taking it off and then having to lug it around on my pack?


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

Dont you all have problem drinking from a water bottle without stopping fully? Is do-able, and I have done it enough to not go sideway while drinking, but the chin piece is just in the way.

I am anti camelbak type back pack. They are not as simple to clean, and the weight on my back feels unnatural in jumping situations. Also, many times I just want to grab the bike/helmet and go, bottle seems easier, and coming back to the issue that the chin bar gets in the way.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I started wearing a full face a few years ago after some bad crashes on XC stuff.

I was riding a IXS Trigger, but it was kinda hot, so I bought a Bell Super Air and it's far cooler. 

Get a lighter weight full face, it'll help keep you cool.

I still wear a full brim hat on long climbs.


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

been using a down-o-matic since 2016 or so. Guess I better go check the build date, it may be time for a new one. It breathes real well and I never feel hot. It makes drinking from a bottle hard.









Urge 2014 Down-O-Matic Full Face Helmet


Reviews, ratings, specifications, weight, price and more for the Urge 2014 Down-O-Matic Full Face Helmet




www.vitalmtb.com


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah... drinking from a bottle requires pulling the helmet up. I didn't mind stopping now and then to raise the helmet and take a swig.

The chin strap is super cool. It's magnetic and slides apart laterally. It holds fast to direct force. No more clipping/clicking!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## zooky (Jan 24, 2021)

Recently only just got a Leatt 4.0 Full Face after a slightly bad crash. Its a nice snug fit with changeable chin pads.

Surprisingly not too hot


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

I can see it for a bike park but have never thought of it or felt the need for it on xc trails but all trails/skills are different and risk-mitigation is definitely a personal thing.


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

I occasionally put on my full-face and a little extra armouring when I know I'm going to be attacking new trails or new features. As upstate says, risk mitigation is a thing.

I wiped out twice in one day at the Whistler bike park, so I was very happy I was wearing the full-face there.


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

On this topic just ordered a few full face options for my kids to try out. They're at the point where they want to dork around on stairs and drops. I'm not worried per se, but head injuries are an outside possibility. They're young enough to not understand how bad hooking your pedal on a ledge or bars on a rail can wreck you.


----------



## hammersorethumb (Sep 14, 2018)

Loll said:


> Dont you all have problem drinking from a water bottle without stopping fully? Is do-able, and I have done it enough to not go sideway while drinking, but the chin piece is just in the way.
> 
> I am anti camelbak type back pack. They are not as simple to clean, and the weight on my back feels unnatural in jumping situations. Also, many times I just want to grab the bike/helmet and go, bottle seems easier, and coming back to the issue that the chin bar gets in the way.


Yes, I can't drink from a water bottle with the chin bar on with out dousing my whole face. I use a hip pack with a bladder, I love it. I just converted from years of Camelbak use. I have the EVOC hip pack. The tube wraps around my waist and is secured with a strong magnet, super easy to use.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Loll said:


> Dont you all have problem drinking from a water bottle without stopping fully? Is do-able, and I have done it enough to not go sideway while drinking, but the chin piece is just in the way.
> 
> I am anti camelbak type back pack. They are not as simple to clean, and the weight on my back feels unnatural in jumping situations. Also, many times I just want to grab the bike/helmet and go, bottle seems easier, and coming back to the issue that the chin bar gets in the way.


Yes, that would be the other disadvantage for bottle users. I wear a pack with a water bladder so not a big issue for me, but it is a little harder to get the bite valve to your mouth past the chin bar sometimes.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

I've been using a Bell Super Air R for about 6 weeks. 

At first it felt heavy, it doesn't anymore. 
Initially it seems to be warmer than a traditional XC helmet, now, not so much (and I live in Georgia). 
I had problems drinking from the camelbak, but now I've figured it out (come over the top of the face guard) and have no issues.
It whistles, at least in my ears, and sound is different. I can hear fine, but tire noise seems amplified.
I probably should have just gotten a full face non-convertible type because I never plan on riding without the guard in place. Next time.
I like the extra protection.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

No suggestions on snot rockets? Quick fix? Alternatives? 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

I suppose as often as I stop to drink, I should purge my schnoz. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I also just got a IXS Tigger (MIPS) helmet.but I have only rode it around the house because of weather etc. I have almost only hit gravel this year.

The only thing I do not like so far is that there is no screen or mesh at the front openings.

Plan is to ride trails only with ff from now on.


----------



## CyNil_Rider (May 21, 2014)

connolm said:


> No suggestions on snot rockets? Quick fix? Alternatives?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Hanky?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Hitting the 50 club in 16 months 

I only where Full Face if racing (required) or at the park.

I loathe full face helmets!!

I'm a sweater and I heat up quickly.

I remember the first run with a FFH... I did feel like a fighter pilot 

But, I prefer not to wear one.

PS - the one I own is an older model Bell Super w/ removable chin guard... one that clips around the back.

Sent from my Asus Rog 3


----------



## shadowsports (May 10, 2009)

I wear both helmet types. If you care about your noggin, face and teeth a FF helmet doesn't need explaination.

Snot-Rocketeers... Seriously gross. I've never understood people who do this. I guess if you're out in nature. Outside is one thing but why do people do this in the bathroom at a restaurant when i'm trying to wash my hands. Its right up there with people who clip their nails (toe nails) too in a terminal or on a plane. And the change my childs diaper on the tray table crowd. Doesn't seem to happen in first or business class though (thankfully)

Kleenex made it big for a reason. All I have to say


----------



## Rusnak_322 (Dec 6, 2009)

As a motorcycle rider, I have worn full face helmets for 40+ years. I think that half helmets look stupid on motorcycle and bicycle riders. I wear my full face 100% of the time, also knee and elbow pads. Again, as a long time motorcycle rider, I know it is better have gear and not need it rather then not have it and need it. 

Currently wearing a TLD Stage and it is very well vented.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Love my TLD Stage. Their MIPS system is one of the most comfortable.


----------



## Decreasing Dave (Dec 18, 2018)

Rusnak_322 said:


> As a motorcycle rider, I have worn full face helmets for 40+ years. I think that half helmets look stupid on motorcycle and bicycle riders. I wear my full face 100% of the time, also knee and elbow pads. Again, as a long time motorcycle rider, I know it is better have gear and not need it rather then not have it and need it.
> 
> Currently wearing a TLD Stage and it is very well vented.


 Been riding motorcycles all of my life. I too only wear a full face when MTB. I think I look like a giant d*ck with those little mushroom head helmets on. I wear the same as the OP, the Fox ProFrame. I find it to be very lightweight, very cool and easy to use buckle system that I can do with my gloves on. My Camelbak hose goes right through the front opening on the chin bar very nicely and causes zero issues.

Dave


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

connolm said:


> No suggestions on snot rockets? Quick fix? Alternatives?


Repurposed Camelbak tube FTW!


----------

